# 2005 sentra xm radio



## scondyjohnson (Jan 6, 2005)

I just bought a 2005 sentra and went to install the xm part of it. I found the harness and the connector but when in connected the two together nothing happened. Anybody have any answers. Question? Does the ground cable have to be connected. I did not with my Maxima and it worked find. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh, you got the XM part from Nissan directly ? or what?

specify man.....specify.


----------



## scondyjohnson (Jan 6, 2005)

chimmike said:


> uh, you got the XM part from Nissan directly ? or what?
> 
> specify man.....specify.


yep, it is a nissan part and the part number that it called for. It works fine in my Armada but not in the sentra. The Armada called for the port on the antena side and the sentra plugs into the side opposite the antena connection. When pluged in and I push the CAT button no Sat.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you install the satellite antenna?


----------



## alfzong (Jan 10, 2005)

i just went to besy buy and go tmine there. XM commander fits wehre the CDs usually go. awesome install all for less than 200 bux w/install. its good shit.

alf


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i use the XM roady2, i can use it at home and buy a portable thing for it too.


----------



## alfzong (Jan 10, 2005)

yea i was thinking about that one. but the commander just looks SO CLEAN when its installed. its awesome nonetheless if uw ant i can get picture tomorrow of the install they did.

alf


----------

